# Residence Permit



## dodo4257752

Hi
We are an elderly retired couple on a fairly restricted income and we are seriously thinking of moving to Egypt as we lived for many years in the Middle East.
We are trying to find out, if we bought a house, what would be the chances of the Egyptian government granting us a Residence Permit so that we could reside full time. Are there any other people in Egypt in similar circumstances who can give us some advice. 
Thanks
Dodo4257752


----------



## MaidenScotland

I don't know about residency but being nosey I must ask why would you want to buy a house here? You say you are on a strict budget so why tie all your money up in property here when you could rent. I have always been wary of buying because I am not sure how stable this country will be in the future plus Egyptians pay a great deal less for a property than a foreigner so when you come to sell you have to sell to a foreigner to make a profit or at least get your money back, Have you been to Egypt? Good luck with whatever you do?


----------



## ArabRose

I don't know where you have lived in the Middle East but the living condition varies from country to country. Some are first class living, like in the UAE (and really expensive) but some are almost at the bottom of the totem pole. 
Have you lived here in Egypt before? If you haven't, I would suggest that you live here for a couple of months and see if you like it before you make a decision to live here permanently.


----------



## NZCowboy

Hi
Here is a link to the Egyptian Immigration Website
Content Management Server Channel:ForignersServices

Here is a sumary of residence via property purchase

PROPERTY CONDITION:

- REGISTERED property (ie the Green Paper - all stamped and all paid up - no 'installments' left to pay) in YOUR NAME for property with a ****registered***** value of at least $US50000 - note that this may not be the price YOU PAID!!! You must have brought the money INTO Egypt and converted it into Egyptian Money to pay for it and you must provide PROOF from the bank that you did this.

Most people buying in new developments will NOT have registered property!!!

- also you need receipt for the property tax + utility bill IN YOUR NAME for THAT PROPERTY


----------



## mamasue

the last time my husband and I went to the visa office in Hurghada, he was told that as he's over 60 he can stay as long as he wants without restrictions.

As far as buying property goes, I personally wouldn't..... until I've lived there a few years and decided 100% I want to stay.
I lived there 4 years... intending to stay forever.... and left!!

What NZ Cowboy writes is correct.... I've got a friend who bought 2 flats 2 years ago.... and the owner of the building hasn't registered the building.... so, in theory, my friend owns NOTHING!!!


----------

